

How to Make a Great Startup Product Video - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/how-to-make-a-great-startup-video/

======
pedalpete
This isn't 'How to make a great startup product video', this is 'how to manage
somebody else making your great startup product video'.

